# "Hollow" Nails...Don't know what to do..



## monicamichelle2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi. This is the first time I've ever posted or asked a question on here, but I've gotten so much good advice from other posts on other issues...anyway, I need some advice!

Duke, my golden, just turned 1 yr old last week. I just noticed last night, while trimming his nails that they look normal from the top..but if you look underneath the nail, it's like it is "hollow". So if you look at the crosssection of his nail it looks like a "hill". I don't know if that makes sense. He isn't biting his feet or acting any different than usual. He let me trim his nails fine. I'm wondering if there is some sort of nutritional difficency in his diet. He is on high quality Flint River Ranch dog food.

This was NOT this way a 3-4 weeks ago last time I trimmed. The only other thing is that my husband has been taking him on lots of walks lately...once a day walks but like 4-5 times a week. I dont' see how that would make his nails weird like that though.

Any help is SO appreciated! I don't know what to do!...and I'm trying to avoid a vet bill!  Thank you!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Is there any way you can post a picture?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sounds like they are just too long and grown way past the quick...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It's a normal thing. Don't panic! Just get back into regular trimming, a tiny bit 2-3+ times a week.

I got really scared teh first time i saw it too!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> sounds like they are just too long and grown way past the quick...


 
That's my thought too. You can trim a bit at a time till it's no longer 'hollow' and then trim them more often so they don't grow so long. They should be done about once a week.

Lana


----------



## monicamichelle2 (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know how to post any pics. It looks like you have to have a http:\ address to post pictures or something...I did take some pics but don't know how to post. (i'm gonna try to figure that out)

I'm not the greatest with trimming on a regular basis so maybe that is it...I will trim more regularly....I have a friend who works at a vet office so maybe I'll call her too!

Thank you!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know how you guys can trim more than once a week. I tried taking little bits off a few times a week to try to shorten the nail and get the quick to recede but Ranger would freak out. I can't even trim once a week anymore or else I get too close to the quick and Ranger cries. I'm trying to keep it to once every two weeks...it seems I can't get the nails much shorter than they are. I quicked him last week - it was the second time in two weeks I trimmed and he was uncomfortable the whole time. Then of course, I had to quick him for the first time ever and he was bleeding and giving me these super reproachful eyes, like "how could you??"...he's clicking on the hardwood even as I type this...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monica*

Monica

If you can take a pic and email to me I will post for you.
Send me link to where you want it posted, too. (this link)

[email protected]


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I do tiny slivers, and if I'm not in a hurry I do one in the front of the nail and one kind of to the side of the nail point.... (think, like a pencil sharpener). I've had enough practice it doesn't take too long. When I was working in a groom shop, I'd typically do 2 cuts per nail, it just let me get it even shorter than one clip. 

You might find a dremel would help get Ranger's nails a little further back (don't get too enthusiastic). Or it could be the conformation of his feet and/or his motion that result in clicking feet even if his nails are the right length.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh that's a good idea about the side clip...I'll try that next time. His nails are definitely long-ish but I'm thinking they're just supposed to be that long. I was reading somewhere that said the way you tell where the quick is with black nails is to look for the arch of the nail and the quick is just past the arch. Well, Ranger's nails are clipped almost to the arch and they're still long...the one that looks like it's the right length is the one I quicked him one. Here's an old pic that shows Ranger's nail length when we used to do more walking on the sidewalk. Since then, his nails have gotten longer and I can't clip them any shorter. His nails are just slightly longer than this right now.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-that is completely normal for nails that have grown out a little too long. If you can get back to weekly nail trimmings, that should help. And the grown out part does not contain the quick, so you will not bleed him if you just cut off the hollow part.


----------



## monicamichelle2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, just for an update...I took Duke to the vet, because he seemed "teary" in one eye and he wanted to shut it a lot in the sun. Turns out he has pink eye! I got drops from the vet so hopefully it clears up quick. 

I also had the vet look at his nails and he wasn't so concerned. He said just trim them more often. So that's what i'm going to do and I'll go from there.

Thank you ALL so much for the advice! I've got 4 kids, and I knew getting a dog would be kid number 5! Boy was I right!


----------

